# How to Select Specific Words in Microsoft Word?



## ganga (Oct 20, 2007)

Dear All,

I'd like to ask how I can select only specific words in a text in Microsoft Word when word processing.

Please, let me know how I should do it if you have a free minute. Thanks!


----------



## patrickv (Oct 22, 2007)

After you've highlighted the first word, you hold down *CTRL* then you highlight the other one


----------



## PohTayToez (Oct 22, 2007)

How about the find & replace tool?


----------



## ganga (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you, Patrickv and Poh. It's the CTRL key version I was looking for.


----------

